# Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht



## Teichfutzi (24. Sep. 2008)

Moin!
Ich schon wieder:crazy  
Ist jetzt nicht so riieesiges Problem, aber die Funktion eingeloggt bleiben funktioniert bei mir nicht, ich muss mich jedesmal wenn ich die Seite besuche, neu einloggen. Ist das ein bekannter Fehler? Wie kann ich das abstellen?
Danke schonmal:beeten


----------



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Hallo Benjamin,

machst du den Browser einfach so zu oder loggst du dich vorher aus? Hast du vllt. "Cookies akzeptieren" ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Ich mache den browser einfach zu.
Und ich akzeptiere cookies bis sie nicht mehr gülitig sind.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Hmmm, das ist seltsam.

Kannst du mal in deiner Cookie-Liste gucken welche Einträge du unterhalb von www.hobby-gartenteich.de hast?? Verwendest du IE oder FF?


----------



## Clovere (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

ist die Einstellung am Browser "Cookies automatisch löschen"?


----------



## hoffisoft (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

hei

erst normal einloggen,
mit passwort, 
und dann in deine favoriten speichern,alte überschreiben.


gruß


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Ich hab bei www.hobby-gartenteich.de mehrere cookies.
Der dafür wichtige ist bestimmt der: hgvbs2bpassword oder?
Ausserdem sind da noch:
IDstack
hgvbs2bsessionhash
hgvbs2buserid
hgvbs2blastvisit
hgvbs2blastactivity
Ich benutze FF.
Ich habe keine Funktion für cookies automatisch löschen gefunden.
Ich probiers mal, das lesezeichen neu zu machen, wenn ich eingeloggt bin.
Danke!


----------



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Das sind die wichtigen Cookies:
hgvbs2bpassword
hgvbs2buserid

Wenn du die hast, sollte es eigentlich gehen.

FF löscht die Cookies, wenn du bei "Private Daten löschen, wenn FF beendet wird" unter Einstellungen "Cookies" aktiviert hast.


----------



## laolamia (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

moin!

privat oder firmenrechner?
"meine" user duerfen reinschreiben was sie wollen, gespeichert bleibt trotzdem nichts


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Dr. J:
Danke 
das wars 
keine Ahnung, wann und warum ich das eingestellt habe, weil es war ja anscheinend mal nicht an, aber jetzt hab ichs im Griff!


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eingeloggt bleiben geht nicht*

Hallo Benjamin,

gerne geschehen. :smoki


----------

